# I'm getting a leopard gecko!



## laylap91 (Mar 26, 2017)

Hey!
I should soon be getting a leopard gecko and I just have a few questions:
1) I know you can get certain leashes and harnesses for geckos, but is it alright to take them outside on them? I'm worried about it getting a disease...
2) Where in my vivarium is the best place to put the thermometers? on the floor or on the ceiling? This is the thermometer I'm getting Lucky Reptile Thermometer Deluxe, LTH-31 | eBay .
3) How often should I be handling it?

Thanks! :2thumb:


----------



## dcap (Sep 3, 2011)

have you considered looking into getting a dog?


----------



## Inventor (Aug 31, 2007)

laylap91 said:


> Hey!
> I should soon be getting a leopard gecko and I just have a few questions:
> 1)* I know you can get certain leashes and harnesses for geckos,* but is it alright to take them outside on them? I'm worried about it getting a disease...
> 2) Where in my vivarium is the best place to put the thermometers? on the floor or on the ceiling? This is the thermometer I'm getting Lucky Reptile Thermometer Deluxe, LTH-31 | eBay .
> ...


I'd like to see a pic of this.


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

Inventor said:


> I'd like to see a pic of this.


I know you can get harnesses & leads for iguanas, monitors & tegus, but I've never heard of ones for geckos.


----------



## laylap91 (Mar 26, 2017)

Here's a picture!


----------



## laylap91 (Mar 26, 2017)

Here!


----------



## laylap91 (Mar 26, 2017)

I can't afford a dog, let alone have the time to walk it. That's the reason I'm getting a gecko; they're easy to look after and require not much effort, but they're cute and loveable!


----------



## Inventor (Aug 31, 2007)

That does look rather home made. :whistling2:


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

laylap91 said:


> Hey!
> I should soon be getting a leopard gecko and I just have a few questions:
> 1) I know you can get certain leashes and harnesses for geckos, but is it alright to take them outside on them? I'm worried about it getting a disease...
> 2) Where in my vivarium is the best place to put the thermometers? on the floor or on the ceiling? This is the thermometer I'm getting Lucky Reptile Thermometer Deluxe, LTH-31 | eBay .
> ...


Those leads for geckos are pretty pointless, tbh.
Surely it stands to reason that the thermometer probe goes on the floor, under the hot spot?
I wouldn't handle it too often.


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Inventor said:


> That does look rather home made. :whistling2:


Awful and would never work anyway.


----------



## laylap91 (Mar 26, 2017)

Inventor said:


> That does look rather home made.


http://www.onlinereptileshop.co.uk/...e-eash-X-small-6946.html#sthash.dvxmGrxF.dpbs


----------



## laylap91 (Mar 26, 2017)

Guys I know you're saying the harnesses look homemade (they're not and you can buy them on eBay) but my question was if it's safe to take them outside!


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

laylap91 said:


> T-Rex Comfort Reptile Leash X-Small | Miscellaneous | Online Reptile Shop


They're pretty pointless in this country, as they're for letting lizards bask outdoors without them escaping, not taking them for a walk! Therefore you could only use it on the few hot summer days we get.


----------



## Inventor (Aug 31, 2007)

laylap91 said:


> Guys I know you're saying the harnesses look homemade (they're not and you can buy them on eBay) but my question was if it's safe to take them outside!


Not in that harness it wouldn't.
I'm not sure about taking Leo's outside tbh. I've never heard of anyone wanting to before. Snakes, iggies, tegus, BD etc, yes you can take them outside and a harness is recommended as they can shift and climb, but a Leo IDK.


----------



## laylap91 (Mar 26, 2017)

wilkinss77 said:


> laylap91 said:
> 
> 
> > T-Rex Comfort Reptile Leash X-Small | Miscellaneous | Online Reptile Shop
> ...


 Ok, I get that. But my question is, will they catch a kind of disease if they go outside?


----------



## laylap91 (Mar 26, 2017)

Inventor said:


> laylap91 said:
> 
> 
> > Guys I know you're saying the harnesses look homemade (they're not and you can buy them on eBay) but my question was if it's safe to take them outside!
> ...


 Do you know if they could catch a disease though?


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

laylap91 said:


> Ok, I get that. But my question is, will they catch a kind of disease if they go outside?





laylap91 said:


> Do you know if they could catch a disease though?


It's unlikely, but the weather's rarely hot enough to take it outside, so it's an irrelevant point. The only disease it would get is an RI from taking it out in the cold.


----------



## dcap (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

I can't see a Leopard Gecko being at all 'happy' on a lead and taken outside. It would be extremely difficult fitting it and you could unintentionally cause real harm as their limbs are obviously delicate.


----------



## sirtootiemus2012 (Apr 24, 2017)

1: don't bother with harness totally pointless and dangerous 

2: use 2 thermometers to get the temp of both the warm end and cool end (remembering that they are also nocturnal so don't require light for basking so underfloor heating is the way to go or a ceramic bulb , light should be used to mimic a day and night cycle) 

3: handling isn't necessary for them but purely for our pleasure , remembering that these little fellas sleep during the day cycle ;-)


----------

